# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات (it) از دید شما ؟!

## OmiD

با سلام ...

من رفتم سایت گزینه دو و خوندم اطلاعات این رشته رو که نوشته بود آینده خوبی داره . حالا اونایی که تجربه دارن کمک کنن و بگن که این رشته از نظر درآمد و اینا چجوریاس ؟!...
تقریبا 24 ساعت دیگه مونده تا انتخاب رشته و هنوز نمیدونم چیکار کنم !؟!؟

----------


## P e y m @ n . N

با سلام.......منم تازه باهاش اشتا شدم ولی به گفته دوستانم که مشغول ادامه تحصیل در این رشته میباشند این رشته از دید اونا خیلی رشته خوبیه و اینده ی شغلی مناسب داره و اینکه ادامه تحصیل این رشته تا مقاطع بالاتر وجود داره

----------


## saeid sharifzade

من دوس دارم امسال قبول شم و مطمئنم بازار کارش فوق العادست فقط یه خورده باید ابتکار عمل نشون بدی .

----------

